# [App] [Free] Propmodder By N00Bware (Updated: 11.2.11)



## JBirdVegas

This is RootzWiki exclusive app release from n00bware (JBirdVegas & RevNumbers)

We have enjoyed our time on RootzWiki forums so much we wanted to release a free app we thought the community would enjoy so ... ENJOY!

*we may release a donation app on Android Market but the app will be supported and ALWAYS FREE here









EDIT: We did release a donation version on the Android Market ...lol it links here to get it for free ;P

PropModder *FOR ROOTED USERS*

PropModder is a program to automate modding your build.prop ...if you are like us you mod it after every flash all 5 billion









PropModder features:

View your /system/build.prop
***KNOW YOUR BUILD.PROP***

Allows modding of:
Wifi scan interval (Battery life)
LCD density (sudo HD screen)
Windows Manager's max events per second (Performance)
Telephone ring delay (User preference)
VM Heapsize (Memory management / Performance)
HSUPA upload speed hack (Not for all phones if it causes you to loose service DON'T PANIC just disable and reboot)
Disable Boot Animation (Faster boot times) THANKS Spitemare!
Motorola Proximity sensor delay (Faster screen on when you move the phone from your face)
Disable logcat logging (Performance)
Build ID modification (Aesthetics)
PM sleep policy (Battery life)
JIT Compiler (Performance)
Checkin Service disabling (Data Usage / Anonymity) ***See Note Below
TCP stack optimizations (Performance / Memory Management)
SDcard buffersize aka sdcard speed hack (Performance)
3G Speed Hack (Data Speed)
GPU Hardware Acceleration (Performance)

*** data sent doesn't contain personal info just info on system crashes and usage

The usual warnings apply this is your device and therefor yor responsibly ... WE ARE NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR ANYTHING YOU DO TO YOUR DEVICE!

PropModder is open source








https://github.com/n...apps_propmodder

We have enabled Pull Request and Issues on our github so PLEASE fork away
...if you kang please give credit









Also if anyone has ideas for future releases PLEASE let me know.

[hide=Screenies:]
View attachment 1150
[/hide]

PropModder app lives here: http://www.mediafire.../?61dsjqqfl6qg6

ChangeLog: https://github.com/n...modder/commits/


----------



## RevNumbers

reserved


----------



## Redflea

Cool! You guys are just too kind.


----------



## aceoyame

You could add other build.prop related settings. For instance the radio settings for the speed hack. You could have a toggle for all those to be changed to enable it. Or you could change it to enable/disable the moto hacks. All kinds of things you could do with it.


----------



## sonami

What about enabling vvmail? I usually just change the code with root explorer

Sent from my TBolt using my f***cking thumbs...


----------



## Pun

Any way to make it detect on boot if supported settings are changed (because you, for example, just flashed your /system), and change them back automatically? So I can finally stop having to change my LCD density after every nightly!


----------



## SyNiK4L

nice one guys


----------



## Redflea

oops...........


----------



## JBirdVegas

Pun said:


> Any way to make it detect on boot if supported settings are changed (because you, for example, just flashed your /system), and change them back automatically? So I can finally stop having to change my LCD density after every nightly!


Good idea but the script would need to be in the init.d folder which a /system flash would kill 

Propmodder can do the legwork for you 

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## JBirdVegas

sonami said:


> What about enabling vvmail? I usually just change the code with root explorer
> 
> Sent from my TBolt using my f***cking thumbs...


Good idea! Do any other devices support this flag?

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## JBirdVegas

aceoyame said:


> You could add other build.prop related settings. For instance the radio settings for the speed hack. You could have a toggle for all those to be changed to enable it. Or you could change it to enable/disable the moto hacks. All kinds of things you could do with it.


+1 we love hacking Moto ;-)

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wacco001

aceoyame said:


> You could add other build.prop related settings. For instance the radio settings for the speed hack. You could have a toggle for all those to be changed to enable it. Or you could change it to enable/disable the moto hacks. All kinds of things you could do with it.


The radio settings (ro.ril.hsxpa= 3 <-> ro.ril.hsxpa= 2) etc. would be great ... !! Really hope it will be included in next update !! Thumbs Up for this nice tool .... !


----------



## Pun

JBirdVegas said:


> Good idea but the script would need to be in the init.d folder which a /system flash would kill
> 
> Propmodder can do the legwork for you
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


What if it was just registered as a normal autorun service? All it would do on run is compare your current build.prop to the one it cached (in /data) last time you changed something. If it notices something is different (because you just flashed /system), it can just prompt "Hey, your build.prop seems different than I remember. Want to restore your old settings and reboot now?".


----------



## sonami

"JBirdVegas said:


> Good idea! Do any other devices support this flag?
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


Not sure

Sent from my TBolt using my f***cking thumbs...


----------



## Firehwk

This app is great, thanks for putting this together.



"Pun said:


> What if it was just registered as a normal autorun service? All it would do on run is compare your current build.prop to the one it cached (in /data) last time you changed something. If it notices something is different (because you just flashed /system), it can just prompt "Hey, your build.prop seems different than I remember. Want to restore your old settings and reboot now?".


Or, you could have it save a file to the sd card that has all the settings you want in it (could do something simple like propmodder.txt, and only have the settings that you can change in the app, so that you aren't pulling in the entire old build.prop). The file would just be telling the app what changes to make so it could just be in a form like "wifiScan=15" (or "=0" or whatever way you coded the lists). Then the app could be set up so that on the app's first run it looks for that file, then asks you if you want to use those settings (if the file was there, otherwise it would act normally).

It wouldn't be on boot, but it would be quick, and would give the ability to back up your changes (just add a backup and restore section, you actually could just do this instead of searching when the app runs, should only require a few more clicks, and would probably be easier to code).

As the app is right now, this isn't really necessary, but depending on how many other options you add, this could be useful for people who switch roms often.


----------



## JBirdVegas

Firehwk said:


> This app is great, thanks for putting this together.
> 
> Or, you could have it save a file to the sd card that has all the settings you want in it (could do something simple like propmodder.txt, and only have the settings that you can change in the app, so that you aren't pulling in the entire old build.prop). The file would just be telling the app what changes to make so it could just be in a form like "wifiScan=15" (or "=0" or whatever way you coded the lists). Then the app could be set up so that on the app's first run it looks for that file, then asks you if you want to use those settings (if the file was there, otherwise it would act normally).
> 
> It wouldn't be on boot, but it would be quick, and would give the ability to back up your changes (just add a backup and restore section, you actually could just do this instead of searching when the app runs, should only require a few more clicks, and would probably be easier to code).
> 
> As the app is right now, this isn't really necessary, but depending on how many other options you add, this could be useful for people who switch roms often.


I'm glad you are enjoying the app! Thank you for you input that sounds like a great feature ... may not be implemented in the next release, but we will start experimenting and hopefully get it in soon.

Thank you for the idea! If you know java and would like to help please fork our github and send us a pull request!

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wacco001

Sorry, just to let you know that PropModder_v1_2.apk Force Closes on my HTC Desire HD with ARHD 5.2.5 ROM / SuperUser 3.0 Beta 4 
It not even comes to the notification screen from SU, opening PropModder_v1_2 results in immediate FC ..

Any suggestions 

Cheers,

PS,
PropModder_v1_1.apk works in same setup with no problems ..


----------



## JBirdVegas

Wacco001 said:


> Sorry, just to let you know that PropModder_v1_2.apk Force Closes on my HTC Desire HD with ARHD 5.2.5 ROM / SuperUser 3.0 Beta 4
> It not even comes to the notification screen from SU, opening PropModder_v1_2 results in immediate FC ..
> 
> Any suggestions
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> PS,
> PropModder_v1_1.apk works in same setup with no problems ..


Any chance you can send me a logcat link? Not much changed in 1.1 to 1.2

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Firehwk

"JBirdVegas said:


> I'm glad you are enjoying the app! Thank you for you input that sounds like a great feature ... may not be implemented in the next release, but we will start experimenting and hopefully get it in soon.
> 
> Thank you for the idea! If you know java and would like to help please fork our github and send us a pull request!
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


Sadly, I don't know much java, I was thinking about how I would do it in C++.

I am also having problems with the 1.2 version. It force closes as soon as I try to open it, and refuses to install over another version (either from 1.1 to 1.2 or from 1.2 to 1.1) I'll edit this with the alogcat of the force close, but it is a very short log (like 3-4 lines).

Edit: here is the log (other crap removed)
I/System.out( 7113): UPDATECOUNTERS REQUEST: com.n00bware.propmodder = 0
I/System.out( 7113): UPDATINGCOUNTERS: com.n00bware.propmodder = 0
D/AndroidRuntime(11134): Shutting down VM
W/dalvikvm(11134): threadid=1: thread exiting with uncaught exception (group=0x40015560)
I/Process (11134): Sending signal. PID: 11134 SIG: 9
I/System.out( 7113): UPDATECOUNTERS REQUEST: org.jtb.alogcat = 0
I/System.out( 7113): UPDATINGCOUNTERS: org.jtb.alogcat = 0

Sent from my CM7'd DROID2 GLOBAL


----------



## Wacco001

JBirdVegas said:


> Any chance you can send me a logcat link? Not much changed in 1.1 to 1.2
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


I've sent you a PM with the logcat link 

Cheers,


----------



## JBirdVegas

Thanks for the error reports I realized, albeit slowly, I uploaded the same apk I uploaded to the market. Doesn't sound like a big deal but the market version is signed and I think that was causing all the errors.

long story short try redownloading v1.2 it is NOW not signed with a private key 

...ok now I'm going to start working on adding some of the requested features for v1.3


----------



## Wacco001

JBirdVegas said:


> Thanks for the error reports I realized, albeit slowly, I uploaded the same apk I uploaded to the market. Doesn't sound like a big deal but the market version is signed and I think that was causing all the errors.
> 
> long story short try redownloading v1.2 it is NOW not signed with a private key
> 
> ...ok now I'm going to start working on adding some of the requested features for v1.3


Thank you ! 
Now no FC when starting your app.

Unfortunately I have an other error .. 
When I select "Do you know what is in your build.prop", PropModder has been granted Superuser permissions, but gives the message : "error loading build.prop" ..

Attached my *logcat* link ..
Cheers,


----------



## Firehwk

"JBirdVegas said:


> Thanks for the error reports I realized, albeit slowly, I uploaded the same apk I uploaded to the market. Doesn't sound like a big deal but the market version is signed and I think that was causing all the errors.
> 
> long story short try redownloading v1.2 it is NOW not signed with a private key
> 
> ...ok now I'm going to start working on adding some of the requested features for v1.3


Thanks for the fix, works perfectly for me now (don't have any problem opening the build.prop from the app, so I can't help there).

Sent from my CM7'd DROID2 GLOBAL


----------



## JBirdVegas

let me do some research ...does /tmp directory exist?

if not i'll have to work on that

EDIT: 1.3 should fix ...just needed to enforce mounting but big enough to move up to 1.3


----------



## Firehwk

"JBirdVegas said:


> let me do some research ...does /tmp directory exist?
> 
> if not i'll have to work on that


It does for me, and it has pm_build.prop, showbuild, and ap_tcmd.pid (but I don't know if that goes with propmodder, as the timestamp is quite a bit earlier than the others)

Sent from my CM7'd DROID2 GLOBAL


----------



## JBirdVegas

needs to mount before or the shell gives errors. even as superuser

see: https://github.com/n00bware/android_apps_propmodder/commit/1f0ca618411f348e959a6c5727ec5c21ba7c9a06


----------



## Wacco001

JBirdVegas said:


> let me do some research ...does /tmp directory exist?
> 
> if not i'll have to work on that
> 
> EDIT: 1.3 should fix ...just needed to enforce mounting but big enough to move up to 1.3


1.3 still the same "error" ... looks like that tmp dir doesn't excists on my Desire HD ...

EDIT .. 
I've manually created the tmp dir in the root. Now working ... 
Think your app needs to have some sort of "create tmp" coding to let it work on devices like mine .. 

I'll delete that tmp dir and wait for next release to check if things will work 
BTW, thanks for great work and quick reply ! Appreciated !!!

EDIT 2 ...
Is it an idea to have the version number shown in the main screen titel bar?
Something like PropModder 1.3 ;-)


----------



## JBirdVegas

Awesome. Thanks I'll fix it tonight I'm away from /home right now.

I'm a dork 
Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wacco001

JBirdVegas said:


> Awesome. Thanks I'll fix it tonight I'm away from /home right now.


Thanks ...


----------



## JBirdVegas

OK I think I fixed it

This is a direct link to 1.3.1 http://www.mediafire.com/?pjrt68wh3d69aid
What was fixed? https://github.com/n00bware/android_apps_propmodder/commit/c3bd708a688a85f96d3fa2ebc0112bc07981a9b7

Please let me know if you have any more issues


----------



## Wacco001

JBirdVegas said:


> OK I think I fixed it
> 
> This is a direct link to 1.3.1 http://www.mediafire.com/?pjrt68wh3d69aid
> What was fixed? https://github.com/n00bware/android_apps_propmodder/commit/c3bd708a688a85f96d3fa2ebc0112bc07981a9b7
> 
> Please let me know if you have any more issues


Thank you for this update !! , 1.3.1 is working .. 

But, after flashing some other stuff (like a new bootanimation) it seems that after one of the required reboots I've lost that tmp dir again ... 

Question ... 
Is it an idea to have that "check for tmp dir, if not available, create it" functionality during program start/execution instead of during program installation ? Or maybe the tmp dir needs (other) permissions to exclude it from deletion ?

Cheers,

EDIT .. 
1.3.2 works nice too.. Didn't test the reflashing/rebooting "issues" with that tmp dir yet ..
BTW, thank's for the option to change the radio settings (ro.ril.hsxpa= 2 <-> ro.ril.hsxpa= 3 ;-D


----------



## JBirdVegas

/tmp was giving lots of errors so I moved it to /system/tmp and will get moved again (I don't like a tmp in /system but it worked @ 3am last night)

The program now checks if exists and makes the /system/tmp if not. ...it does just before you see the warning about monkeys and their knives 

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wacco001

JBirdVegas said:


> /tmp was giving lots of errors so I moved it to /system/tmp and will get moved again (I don't like a tmp in /system but it worked @ 3am last night)
> 
> The program now checks if exists and makes the /system/tmp if not. ...it does just before you see the warning about monkeys and their knives
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


Thank you very much !! Looks (and works!!) great now !!
Hope to see many additional features to change build.prop settings in future releases 

Cheers,


----------



## JBirdVegas

OP Updated: NEW FEATURES!!!

HSUPA upload speed hack (Not for all phones if it causes you to loose service DON'T PANIC just disable and reboot)
Disable Boot Animation (Faster boot times) THANKS Spitemare!
Motorola Proximity sensor delay (Faster screen on when you move the phone from your face)
Disable logcat logging (Performance) ***THIS IS STILL ACTING UP and requires reboot


----------



## JBirdVegas

Any other user request that need to be filled?

I just don't feel like this apk has reached its full potential ... I'll do some more research and see what I come up with but ...

Y'all can come first if I have requests!


----------



## SlashDW

JBirdVegas said:


> Any other user request that need to be filled?
> 
> I just don't feel like this apk has reached its full potential ... I'll do some more research and see what I come up with but ...
> 
> Y'all can come first if I have requests!


I tend to use build.prop editors to change my model name and to tweak the ROM name sometimes.

Example: From like Magic/Dream to Mytouch 1.2, or SGH-T839 to Sidekick 4G

Example: From xxx.xxx.013455 to xxx.xxx and remove date from ROM name.

Just an idea. Might be stupid, but I do it.

Sent from my Sidekick 4G using Tapatalk Pro App!


----------



## Wacco001

JBirdVegas said:


> Any other user request that need to be filled?
> 
> I just don't feel like this apk has reached its full potential ... I'll do some more research and see what I come up with but ...
> 
> Y'all can come first if I have requests!


Maybe a few extra idea's (don't know if all are possible :android-smile: )

pm.sleep_mode=0 -> Power Collapse Suspend
pm.sleep_mode=1 -> Power Collapse (Provides best power savings)
pm.sleep_mode=2 -> Apps Sleep
pm.sleep_mode=3 -> Slow Clock and Wait for Interrupt
pm.sleep_mode=4 -> Wait for Interrupt

persist.adb.notify=0 -> Disable debugging notify icon on statusbar

dalvik.vm.execution-mode=int:jit -> enable Just In Time in dalvik virtual machine
dalvik.vm.execution-mode=int:fast -> disable Just In Time in dalvik virtual machine

ro.config.htc.nocheckin=1
ro.config.nocheckin=1 -> both disable checkin services

# Optimize TCP Stack for faster speeds
net.tcp.buffersize.default=4096,87380,256960,4096,16384,256960
net.tcp.buffersize.wifi=4096,87380,256960,4096,16384,256960
net.tcp.buffersize.umts=4096,87380,256960,4096,16384,256960
net.tcp.buffersize.gprs=4096,87380,256960,4096,16384,256960
net.tcp.buffersize.edge=4096,87380,256960,4096,16384,256960

and maybe it is possible to have a search function in your build.prop viewer :androidwink:

Cheers,


----------



## JBirdVegas

Good ideas guys I'll get right on it


----------



## Dstemps

I have tried to compile prop modder using the instructions provided, but it fails at step 3 (source $TOP/build/envsetup.sh) I am at work right now and cannot remember the error message  What I ended up doing is buying the app from the marketplace, seemed like a great way to donate to development , but the application force closes every time I try to open it. I am running gb with Jake's mod and superscript. I have tried fixing the permissions through Rom Manager, but that did not work. Any suggestions? Thank you all for your time and hard work!


----------



## JBirdVegas

Granted I'm releasing v1.51

I included:

Mod version
PM sleep policy
JIT Compiler
Checkin Service disabling
TCP stack optimizations

v1.51 is in the build folder in the OP!


----------



## Dstemps

The updated APK works! Thank you!


----------



## nonione

great stuff thanks!!


----------



## foxdog

I had to wipe the apps data to use it after upgrading it. Changing mod version is changing build number not mod version in settings, about phone.

Also had a few questions... Is it suposta put several scripts (some blank) in system/etc/init.d/ ?

Could you please not leave system mounted r/w?

Regarding disabling logcat, I checked the box and rebooted, using root explorer the file isn't there but checking the logcat with the app called catlog, it shows my logs... Is this ment to change on the fly?


----------



## JBirdVegas

First thanks for your interest in PropModder; Second thanks for your comments they brought to light a problem but let me address in order

Wiping: to install correctly you may need to completly delete the app and reinstall (not sure how to fix this except the market does a good job auto uninstall/install)

blank scripts in system/etc/init.d: 
{
// I don't think this is from my app I can reference where the files are made if you want

the app does create some files but it only makes 3 files
/system/etc/init.d/72-propmodder_logcat_alive //*should control logcat (on boot) but odviously I'll have to fix
/system/tmp/pm_build.prop //this is a backup of the build.prop encase of errors durring modding of the build.prop
/system/tmp/showbuild //this is where we are viewing the build.prop and is generated when you click on show build.prop
}

We have made a lot of effort to not leave the system mounted alas after your comments I found that we were leaving the system mounted when you view the build.prop
*This is a security concern and I'll fix immediately SORRY guys

Disabling logcat *Ive been working on implementing this in different ways I thought I had found the best way {injecting my script /system/etc/init.d/72-propmodder_logcat_alive and requiring reboot}
this could be a failure in my script I'll check into it

Again thanks for your interest and comments 

(if you are interested I would be happy to provide links to where the code calls each file and how they are used; this is open source)


----------



## foxdog

I have 73-propmodder_logcat_alive and 72-propmodder_logcat_alive in the init.d folder, 72 is blank. Must be from a previous version. I don't have the market version of the apk.

The app has some settings that are built into the rom I run (CyanogenMod) like dalvik jit and vm heap but does not reflect the current status (in other words, I have them set in cm settings but prop modder does not say they are set) is it possible to have the app check this and show what is/isn't set to avoid confusion? Sorry if I made that more confusing than it needed to be lol

I really dig the app by the way... expescially the icon


----------



## jeffc

Bought the donate version in the market - installed on my D2 running Rev's GB build and Jake's mods. Can't open the app - just FCs everytime. Any ideas? Not compatible with this build?


----------



## JBirdVegas

Should be fine on any rom

Does the free version from this thread work for you?

PM me your email and ill refund your money ...id hate for you to pay fr something you can't use


----------



## jeffc

"JBirdVegas said:


> Should be fine on any rom
> 
> Does the free version from this thread work for you?
> 
> PM me your email and ill refund your money ...id hate for you to pay fr something you can't use


Works great!

Guess I can't give you money even if I want to!


----------



## JBirdVegas

Glad the free version is working ill have to look and see why sorry market update seems to be causing fc issues; for the inconvience.

Odd because the only difference is the market version is signed?!?!
...but ill figure it out 

Don't forget to send me a PM with you email for a refund


----------



## jeffc

"JBirdVegas said:


> Glad the free version is working ill have to look and see why sorry market update seems to be causing fc issues; for the inconvience.
> 
> Odd because the only difference is the market version is signed?!?!
> ...but ill figure it out
> 
> Don't forget to send me a PM with you email for a refund


No worries - I unistalled and got a refund from the market.

Thanks!


----------



## bobcaruso

foxdog said:


> I have 73-propmodder_logcat_alive and 72-propmodder_logcat_alive in the init.d folder, 72 is blank. Must be from a previous version. I don't have the market version of the apk.
> 
> The app has some settings that are built into the rom I run (CyanogenMod) like dalvik jit and vm heap but does not reflect the current status (in other words, I have them set in cm settings but prop modder does not say they are set) is it possible to have the app check this and show what is/isn't set to avoid confusion? Sorry if I made that more confusing than it needed to be lol
> 
> I really dig the app by the way... expescially the icon


Same here, 72-propmodder_logcat_alive in the init.d folder.

One other suggestion, could you show currently set value (if available) for each setting?


----------



## JBirdVegas

Good suggestion ill work on it

Note:
If you rom allows you to mod settings like vm heap or jit selecting from your roms menu will override settings in my app.


----------



## Wolf

First off just want to say as a ROM dev in training I love this app. It helps me set up my build.prop for my ROMs before I build them. Sadly I do have a pretty nasty bug to report. When using the name set option for the rom I'm unable to download any apps from the market. First I thought I initially set up my ROM wrong but when doing a fresh reinstal of Fang (my ROM) the apps that I couldn't download before I was able to download I.e flash, skype, yaoo messenger ect. I really like the app and would love for that feature or bug to be fixed.

Thanks in advance

Wolf
Founder of WolfRoms/Fang


----------



## freddy0872

AWESOME APP! Loving it! making my life easier!


----------



## freddy0872

Hey wolf! Any way i can try out your "Fang" ROM? Id like to give it a go! any bugs that you know of? Regardless id still like to see it and try it out!



Wolf said:


> First off just want to say as a ROM dev in training I love this app. It helps me set up my build.prop for my ROMs before I build them. Sadly I do have a pretty nasty bug to report. When using the name set option for the rom I'm unable to download any apps from the market. First I thought I initially set up my ROM wrong but when doing a fresh reinstal of Fang (my ROM) the apps that I couldn't download before I was able to download I.e flash, skype, yaoo messenger ect. I really like the app and would love for that feature or bug to be fixed.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Wolf
> Founder of WolfRoms/Fang


----------



## Wolf

"freddy0872 said:


> Hey wolf! Any way i can try out your "Fang" ROM? Id like to give it a go! any bugs that you know of? Regardless id still like to see it and try it out!


Yeah. You can either download it via rootzwiki under droid 1 dev section (prefered method) or via RM. All bugs are listed there (on the rootzwiki page.) The only real bug is the bluetooth voice not working.


----------



## JBirdVegas

Wolf said:


> First off just want to say as a ROM dev in training I love this app. It helps me set up my build.prop for my ROMs before I build them. Sadly I do have a pretty nasty bug to report. When using the name set option for the rom I'm unable to download any apps from the market. First I thought I initially set up my ROM wrong but when doing a fresh reinstal of Fang (my ROM) the apps that I couldn't download before I was able to download I.e flash, skype, yaoo messenger ect. I really like the app and would love for that feature or bug to be fixed.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Wolf
> Founder of WolfRoms/Fang


First off thanks! I'm glad you are finding PropModder useful.

Now to your issue:
I just finished downloading an app I just bought from the Market after modding the ro.build.display.id=XXXXX

I'm not sure what would stop you from being able to dl market apps as this value is aesthetic.

That's an odd problem that I would believe is unrelated to ro.build.display.id (Shown in Settings > About Phone > Build number > XXXXX)

the market is validated through the fingerprint and description IE from D2g:


Code:


ro.build.description=cdma_droid2we-user 2.2 S273 2.4.330 ota-rel-keys,release-keys<br />
ro.build.fingerprint=verizon/droid2we_vzw/cdma_droid2we/droid2we:2.2/S273/2.4.330:user/ota-rel-keys,release-keys

I also would think if you are able to download some apps but not others then I would think the problem is in your fingerprint check to see if it need an update to match your devices latest firmware.

I would be happy to fix I just don't see how it is related or you would never be able to dl apps from the market via custom firmware as most mod this as a nameplate for the rom

try setting ro.build.display.id to the factory default dl some app > Mod value then try to dl some other app

Let me know if you find an answer
~JBirdVegas


----------



## JBirdVegas

just uploaded v1.6.1 I think I've addressed all the issues that have been reported

NEW FEATURE: sdcard speed hack (sdcard buffersize) ~Performance

also init.d script is now 72propmodder_script


----------



## foxdog

Yeah.... Just had to sbf after using this thing... All I did was disable logcat and reboot and there was nothing but blackness after m screen


----------



## foxdog

I think the permissions were not set correctly on the init.d script


----------



## Phelon

Giving this a shot on DX MIUI! Great work, will report back

EDIT: GREAT app man, very easy to use, and love the easy to read UI, describes what each setting does, and has reccomendations. Good stuff man!


----------



## JBirdVegas

foxdog said:


> I think the permissions were not set correctly on the init.d script


I checked permissions set to 755 which should be good for init.d scripts.

Disabling loggcat only changes one thing 
~init.d/72propmodder_script

#rm -f /dev/log/main
To:
rm -f /dev/log/main

I've tested this on my device with no bad effects.

I'm sorry you've had such difficulties


----------



## JBirdVegas

If any of you every get into a bootloop situation you can use adb to get out:

adb shell "echo 1 > /data/.recovery_mode; sync"
adb reboot


----------



## foxdog

Yeah I don't know what the issue was, it wasn't even getting to the boot animation for me to use adb


----------



## 1madfitter

Awesome app, great innovative thinking! Thanks for it gentlemen


----------



## JBirdVegas

updated to v2.0.1 mostly aesthetic

ohh and since it is my birthday I started a coupon for yall to get the market version for free just use the coupon:
happy_bday

...enjoy


----------



## Wolf

"JBirdVegas said:


> updated to v2.0.1 mostly aesthetic
> 
> ohh and since it is my birthday I started a coupon for yall to get the market version for free just use the coupon:
> happy_bday
> 
> ...enjoy


Where do we enter the code @? In app?


----------



## JBirdVegas

I've been looking all over the android market app for a coupon button, sadly i don't think coupons are supported yet

you can use the coupon on the website and google will push the apk to you shortly
https://market.android.com/details?id=com.n00bware.propmodder

sorry I don't have a better answer


----------



## Wolf

"JBirdVegas said:


> I've been looking all over the android market app for a coupon button, sadly i don't think coupons are supported yet
> 
> you can use the coupon on the website and google will push the apk to you shortly
> https://market.android.com/details?id=com.n00bware.propmodder
> 
> sorry I don't have a better answer


The market site?

*Edit* 
Looked on the site and couldnt find where to use it at. Am i missing it or am i a noob?


----------



## JBirdVegas

Well I may have jumped the gun sorry ... apparently Google Checkout coupons isn't compatible with Google's Android Market.

sorry guys I was wanting to give the app away ...lol more so than it already is ...ahem; free and open source

... I saw the option on the checkout account and wanted to do something nice


----------



## Wolf

JBirdVegas said:


> Well I may have jumped the gun sorry ... apparently Google Checkout coupons isn't compatible with Google's Android Market.
> 
> sorry guys I was wanting to give the app away ...lol more so than it already is ...ahem; free and open source
> 
> ... I saw the option on the checkout account and wanted to do something nice


Its ok. Thanks for trying. Also in the process of trying to find out the coupon checkout for everyone i ended up buying the app. but it got declined cause the card is no longer active. But im still able to download it. so if you get a random 1.00 from my email address your welcome ^..^


----------



## JBirdVegas

haha thanks for you donation even if it was an accident


----------



## Wolf

"JBirdVegas said:


> haha thanks for you donation even if it was an accident


Did u get it? Cause it won't let me dl it. It shows its bought I go to download it but it nvr dls.


----------



## Wolf

"JBirdVegas said:


> haha thanks for you donation even if it was an accident


What's ur email I managed to reproduce the error iwas telling u about.


----------



## JBirdVegas

Jbirdvegas (at) gmail

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolf

"JBirdVegas said:


> Jbirdvegas (at) gmail
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


Sent the email


----------



## A.C.Sanchez

Droid Bionic with Liberty ROM
Purchase from market
Install
Open
*Instant FC*
Exit to home screen
Open app drawer
Select app
*Instant FC*

Not compatible with certain phones/ROMs?


----------



## JBirdVegas

Thank you for bring this to my attention. Here is what I'm thinking a rom without init.d support may cause it to fc on open. (Honestly it just didn't occur to me init.d maynot be supported)

Any chance you can pastebin the logcat so I can confirm?

...but the only dependancies would be having root, busybox, init.d support and sdk-version > 4

I could create the /system/etc/init.d dir and enable support for it on boot ...humm I think that should fix

I'll look into it


----------



## JBirdVegas

A.C.Sanchez said:


> Droid Bionic with Liberty ROM
> Purchase from market
> Install
> Open
> *Instant FC*
> Exit to home screen
> Open app drawer
> Select app
> *Instant FC*
> 
> Not compatible with certain phones/ROMs?


try the new version
I put v2.1 up check the build folder; I haven't updated the market, I will later

This should enforce init.d support and there for work ...let me know


----------



## hgrimberg

What about the 3G speed hack for increasing the download speed?
What about the GPU acceleration hack?
What about the hack to be able to record HD quality videos like on the Milestone 2?


----------



## JBirdVegas

hgrimberg said:


> What about the 3G speed hack for increasing the download speed?
> What about the GPU acceleration hack?
> What about the hack to be able to record HD quality videos like on the Milestone 2?


Good ideas any chance you can send me links to info on them?

I'm googling but not seeing what I you are talking about


----------



## A.C.Sanchez

"JBirdVegas said:


> try the new version
> I put v2.1 up check the build folder; I haven't updated the market, I will later
> 
> This should enforce init.d support and there for work ...let me know


Install went fine, but error reading build.prop when I click the know your device item.


----------



## JBirdVegas

A.C.Sanchez said:


> Install went fine, but error reading build.prop when I click the know your device item.


Ok I spent today installing Liberty on my D2
ran PropModder and I got the exact same error you experienced; I accidentally changed how it mounted the /system
it is fixed now silly me :facepalm:

you shouldn't have any problems now with v2.1.2

...Thanks for helping resolve these issues


----------



## hgrimberg

JBirdVegas said:


> Good ideas any chance you can send me links to info on them?
> 
> I'm googling but not seeing what I you are talking about


This is the 3G speed increase hack:
ro.ril.hep=1
ro.ril.hsxpa=2
ro.ril.enable.dtm=1
ro.ril.gprsclass=12
ro.ril.hsdpa.category=8
ro.ril.enable.a53=1
ro.ril.hsupa.category=5
ro.ril.enable.3g.prefix=1

This is the GPU acceleration hack:
debug.sf.hw=1

These are all hacks that used to work on Froyo, so you tell me if it is the same on gb.
The HD hack, I don't remember where it was, maybe at droidforums or xda.
Thank you for developing your great app!


----------



## JBirdVegas

hgrimberg said:


> This is the 3G speed increase hack:
> ro.ril.hep=1
> ro.ril.hsxpa=2
> ro.ril.enable.dtm=1
> ro.ril.gprsclass=12
> ro.ril.hsdpa.category=8
> ro.ril.enable.a53=1
> ro.ril.hsupa.category=5
> ro.ril.enable.3g.prefix=1
> 
> This is the GPU acceleration hack:
> debug.sf.hw=1
> 
> These are all hacks that used to work on Froyo, so you tell me if it is the same on gb.
> The HD hack, I don't remember where it was, maybe at droidforums or xda.
> Thank you for developing your great app!


Im glad you are enjoying the app

...ill add these for you right away 

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## A.C.Sanchez

"JBirdVegas said:


> Ok I spent today installing Liberty on my D2
> ran PropModder and I got the exact same error you experienced; I accidentally changed how it mounted the /system
> it is fixed now silly me :facepalm:
> 
> you shouldn't have any problems now with v2.1.2
> 
> ...Thanks for helping resolve these issues


Its not like I did any work! You're more than welcome. Great app.


----------



## hgrimberg

JBirdVegas said:


> Im glad you are enjoying the app
> 
> ...ill add these for you right away
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


I don't know what can happen if you add these code lines to a custom rom that already has them. Can it hurt the performance? So, is there a way that your app can detect if the rom already has these hacks and then show these options as non available?


----------



## A.C.Sanchez

Working fine on bionic. Great job!!


----------



## Wolf

Jb sent you my build.prop just seeing if u got it


----------



## JBirdVegas

Wolf said:


> Jb sent you my build.prop just seeing if u got it


I did just haven't found the problem yet

... so you can download some market apps but not all?

Your fingerprint is for froyo have you thought about moving it. To gb fingerprint?

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolf

"JBirdVegas said:


> I did just haven't found the problem yet
> 
> ... so you can download some market apps but not all?
> 
> Your fingerprint is for froyo have you thought about moving it. To gb fingerprint?
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


I'm using the print that's with liquid smooths gb release. Ans yeah I can dl some


----------



## JBirdVegas

hgrimberg said:


> This is the 3G speed increase hack:
> ro.ril.hep=1
> ro.ril.hsxpa=2
> ro.ril.enable.dtm=1
> ro.ril.gprsclass=12
> ro.ril.hsdpa.category=8
> ro.ril.enable.a53=1
> ro.ril.hsupa.category=5
> ro.ril.enable.3g.prefix=1
> 
> This is the GPU acceleration hack:
> debug.sf.hw=1
> 
> These are all hacks that used to work on Froyo, so you tell me if it is the same on gb.
> The HD hack, I don't remember where it was, maybe at droidforums or xda.
> Thank you for developing your great app!


... you may want check out v2.2


----------



## JBirdVegas

sonami said:


> What about enabling vvmail? I usually just change the code with root explorer
> 
> Sent from my TBolt using my f***cking thumbs...


sorry for the delay

...granted

********ALSO SOME MAJOR BUG FIX IN v2.2.1
PLEASE UPGRADE


----------



## LexiconDevil

Any chance anyone knows whether this one will work with the cm7 touchpad rom? The previous one kinda erased the contents of my build .prop file. If no one knows. I guess ill be the Guinea pig and report back.


----------



## JBirdVegas

LexiconDevil said:


> Any chance anyone knows whether this one will work with the cm7 touchpad rom? The previous one kinda erased the contents of my build .prop file. If no one knows. I guess ill be the Guinea pig and report back.


It should be fine on the new version 2.2.1, but PLEASE do report back


----------



## LexiconDevil

Well after a preliminary test, it hasn't messed anything up on my touchpad though several of the options, such as the tcp stack optimizer, the jit and the check in service don't persist after a reboot. The gpu acceleration does though and it seems to be working well.
Also the dalvik cache size stuck as did the windows max events, which is wierd as the build.prop didn't even have a max events setting to begin with.


----------



## JBirdVegas

Any prop it doesn't find it adds to the end of the build.prop and if you disable a prop it removes the line entirely

...android has lots of config flags that devs just don't use by default

As for settings not sticking ill have to look and I would venture that they changed in the build.prop but didn't show as set when you rebooted and reopened the app?

Ill look into this tomorrow to see if it is a issue with the SavedPreferences or with where I'm pulling the default from

Thanks for helping me fix


----------



## hgrimberg

I checked my build.prop and since I clicked several times on some of the options on propmodder, now I have code lines repetead many times. Will this hurt performance?

Enviado desde mi DROID2 GLOBAL usando Tapatalk


----------



## LexiconDevil

"JBirdVegas said:


> Any prop it doesn't find it adds to the end of the build.prop and if you disable a prop it removes the line entirely
> 
> ...android has lots of config flags that devs just don't use by default
> 
> As for settings not sticking ill have to look and I would venture that they changed in the build.prop but didn't show as set when you rebooted and reopened the app?
> 
> Ill look into this tomorrow to see if it is a issue with the SavedPreferences or with where I'm pulling the default from
> 
> Thanks for helping me fix


And thank you for the insane amount of work you've put into this and several other projects if you need me to test anything please don't hesitate to ask


----------



## JBirdVegas

hgrimberg said:


> I checked my build.prop and since I clicked several times on some of the options on propmodder, now I have code lines repetead many times. Will this hurt performance?
> 
> Enviado desde mi DROID2 GLOBAL usando Tapatalk


No it won't hurt performance or functionality of android or this app

The app should remove the prop line entirely when you disable it, but if you have multiple instances of a prop sed will replace the value on every instance

...Id have to reread the bootmap to be sure but I think only the first instance of anything in the build.prop gets loaded into the memory as these values are final (till reboot) once set


----------



## hgrimberg

JBirdVegas said:


> No it won't hurt performance or functionality of android or this app
> 
> The app should remove the prop line entirely when you disable it, but if you have multiple instances of a prop sed will replace the value on every instance
> 
> ...Id have to reread the bootmap to be sure but I think only the first instance of anything in the build.prop gets loaded into the memory as these values are final (till reboot) once set


Humm, I rebooted and the repetead code lines were still there

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## JBirdVegas

if anyone has had issues with the Market Version I believe I've fixed the Force Close issues due to ClassNotFoundException that seemed to plague the Market version of the app


----------



## JBirdVegas

new version 2.3.0 should fix the settings not being detected after reboot

.enjoy


----------



## JBirdVegas

...well v2.3.0 still has persistence issues but all issues appear to be resolved in v2.3.1









I've been doing a lot of research for mods and hacks to add to PropModder

[hide=If you are interested in some of my research ...Click here]

packages/apps/Launcher2/src/com/android/launcher2
-->Launcher.java
debug.launcher2.dumpstate
...ln1405 VolumeDown keyEvent on=1
...pressing volume down will cause launcher2 to regenerate its state
...debugging, but could help slower devices that have extended lag in launchers

packages/apps/Settings/src/com/android/settings/bluetooth
-->BluetoothDiscoverableEnabler.java
debug.bt.discoverable_time
...time in seconds; We can use this

packages/apps/Settings/src/com/android/settings
-->SettingsLicenseActivity.java
ro.config.license_path
...lisense displayed in settings; we could misdirect to something
...I got nothing right now

-->Utils.java and all over framworks
ro.monkey
...I'm still investigating the monkey
...If you have a good explaination let me know

frameworks/base/services/java/com/android/server
-->SystemServer.java
ro.kernel.qemu
...kernel emulator use to determine if product supports bluetooth
...really not sure we should touch this

-->PowerManagerService.java
ro.pm.awake_on_usb
...***TODO:FIND VALUES USEFUL

-->MountService.java
ro.additionalmounts=/fu;/bar
...we could add other mounts maybe SD-EXT but need to research

-->AudioService.java
ro.config.vc_call_vol_steps sets volume steps used by rocker set as String[]
...voice call only?

frameworks/base/core/java/com/android/internal/os
-->ZygoteConnection.java
ro.factorytest 1 or 2 unsure of the difference
ro.debugging forces all apps are debugable (usable)
/* System UID is restricted, except in factory test mode */ <--from frameworks
...so we could allow apps to share the System UID but
...that allows apps to mess with system properties (may not be safe)

frameworks/base/core/java/android/util
-->DisplayMetrics.java
qemu.sf.lcd_density dynamicly control screen density
...need to test implemtation lol may need ro.factorytest to be allowed
...I'll have to test resetting display metrics dynamically in app

frameworks/base/core/java/android/net/http
-->RequestQueue.java
http.threads
... default simultaneous connection count
...it is set a 4 in frameworks; assume it is optimized?
...will higher value clog in 3g and slow?

frameworks/base/core/java/android/database/sqlite
-->SQLiteDatabase.java
db.db_operation.threshold_ms default=500
...query logtime time out for SQL database references
...what is the point longer could cause lag or uncaught crashes
...shorter could cause unwanted crashes or abnormal timeout on routine returns
...needs testing
[/hide]


----------



## JBirdVegas

v2.3.2 is up in the market and build folder


----------



## smashedpumpkins

Looks really great. Looking forward to trying a few things out.


----------



## Gman

Man, just stumbled on this, so many community based apps! Thanks


----------



## Gman

Another question/request - Ability to modify the carrier text IE "Sprint" on the fly to whatever you like, is that something that would be possible with this tool? I apologize as I have basically no understanding of how the build prop affects that if at all.


----------



## JBirdVegas

Gman said:


> Another question/request - Ability to modify the carrier text IE "Sprint" on the fly to whatever you like, is that something that would be possible with this tool? I apologize as I have basically no understanding of how the build prop affects that if at all.


I wish I could be that is in the frameworks quick is already compiled... changing it on the fly would require modifications to the frameworks







sorry

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Gman

I know the all in one lock mod has this ability for the ET4G. Thanks for the response.


----------



## JBirdVegas

Gman said:


> I know the all in one lock mod has this ability for the ET4G. Thanks for the response.


Can you link me to that mod? I'll look into how they accomplished it without involving the frameworks


----------



## Gman

Sure, it's on the other site, not sure if it's appropriate to link here. 


JBirdVegas said:


> Can you link me to that mod? I'll look into how they accomplished it without involving the frameworks


Check your pm


----------



## JBirdVegas

ok I get it so let me explain. He has an app but if you notice the install process for the app is flashing via ClockworkMod recovery. This is for good reason, during the install they are replacing ( /system/framework/ ) android.policy.jar framework.jar framework-res.apk and services.jar with their customized versions of the files. Those files run the system. So while you only see the app the install process has completely changed they system. This is well and good if you are writing an app to work on only one device running a specific rom, but I was aiming for a more diverse audience. The reason those apps are device specific are the frameworks files are not interchangeable and are device specific and rom specific ( ie the frameworks from rom A; probably won't even boot on rom B )

I hope that helps clear up how they are accomplishing changing the framework-res.apk/eri.xml on the fly


----------



## Gman

Sure did, thanks for the explanation!


----------



## rycheme

This is fantastic, thank you!

Sent from mah 'Bolt made by Zeus himself


----------



## reinard92

My device is Samsung Galaxy Y SCH-i509. I have purchased Propmodder.
After I tried to run, the apps automatically reboot to be power off. What must I do?
Please get me an update.

My device specification :
Android version 2.3.6
Baseband version i509EK25
Kernel version [email protected]#1
Processor only 600 MHz.

Could you help me with this problem? Thanks.


----------



## JBirdVegas

reinard92 said:


> My device is Samsung Galaxy Y SCH-i509. I have purchased Propmodder.
> After I tried to run, the apps automatically reboot to be power off. What must I do?
> Please get me an update.
> 
> My device specification :
> Android version 2.3.6
> Baseband version i509EK25
> Kernel version [email protected]#1
> Processor only 600 MHz.
> 
> Could you help me with this problem? Thanks.


What do you mean the app reboots to be power off?

Not sure I understand your English.


----------



## reinard92

I mean this apps makes my android shut down. It appears off automatically.
Further information, my android has been rooted before I install this apps.
Thanks.


----------



## reinard92

I mean that this app made my android shut down or off automatically. Please help me with the new update. Thanks.

Sent from my SCH-i509 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JBirdVegas

The only time the app should cause a shutdown is after you change a value and click reboot... can you provide a logcat of the event?


----------



## v_lestat

USCC Galaxy S3 just force closes if i try and enable/disable anything.
Also has a very very hard time opening meaning i see the message that it has been granted SU permission 3-4 times before it opens... if it opens at all.

The app itself is a uber basic GUI to a text editor. Not sure why the programmmer has made it so... clumsy for the lack of a better word.

If someone were to post what the options are for each setting with a check box i can do all the build.prop text editing myself.
I just dont know what those checkbox settings are changing.


----------



## JBirdVegas

This project has been depreciated by me as it has been merged already in several ROMs via their settings app. Sorry. However it is open source and that's as much effort as I'm willing to put into this project right now https://github.com/n00bware/android_apps_propmodder so knock yourself out


----------

